# New GP100 Match Champion



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

I was in my LGS yesterday and had a chance to handle the new Match Champion. It's not just a good looking revolver, a natural pointer and the trigger was smooth as silk. I'm afraid I have to have one. The combination of the rear Novak and front fiber optic was extremely visible, easy to aquire.

Does anyone have one yet? How do you like it?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the GP100 WC which has the same sights... they are very nice.















It's my first GP100... love it, shoots great and well balanced. Those Match Champions are real lookers too, wouldn't mind picking one up down the road.


----------



## wnppmy (Jul 22, 2013)

Recently purchased a GP100, not the Champion, but one heck of a Gun! Great feel in the hand, it's weight beneficial on the mag loads. Not a light weight, super fun at the range!


----------



## Navybob (Apr 27, 2013)

TAPnRACK ~ Did yours come with the Novak rear sight?

I didn't see your gun on Ruger's website. The standard GP100 is either a flat top or adjustable sights. 

I really like your Ruger.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes... it's standard. It's the Wiley Clapp Edition. It's limited to 2,000 made in Bead Blast Stainless or 2,500 made in blued finish. Your gonna spend between $700-$800... but soooo worth it.

It's a dealer exclusive... when they're gone, they're gone. Online is the best option to locate one, although my LGS had one hidden in the back row on shelf... don't think they knew what they had, lol.


----------

